# Crate combined with play pen?



## storysunfolding (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't have a room that would be convenient for Binx to be in all day. As much as she's finally starting to like her crate, I want to give her a bit more room to be rambunctious during the day while I'm at work. Has anyone used a play pen in conjunction with a crate? So the crate opens into a playpen. Good idea, bad idea or any other ways to go with this one?


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

A lot of people recommend against it, but we use a playpen and a crate. The crate isn't connected to the playpen, but it's where our puppy is during the day. She also has a puppy pad in her pen. I don't think you can expect the pen to act in the same way as the crate, as far as keeping the dog from soiling it because it's the "den". So our puppy uses her puppy pads if she needs to go while in her pen. But when we're home she goes to the back door and lets us know she needs to go out.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

we used a crate and a xpen w/our fist dog chloe...because we got her at 8 weeks and I was worried she could not hold it for more then a few hours...so we attached her crate to the xpen and put out puppy pads...this worked for us...after a while at about 12 weeks we put her in the crate only because we knew she could hold it for 4hrs and that I or my DH would be home to let her out...


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I do this with my Chloe, who is now 16 months old. She was fully housebroken around 6 months, and I hated keeping her in the crate all day. It has worked out great for us. Her crate is inside the x-pen, and she has some toys and bones in there as well. I have it in our finished basement, and also laid down a quilt under it just in case she decided to scratch the carpet or had an accident (never happened).

I didn't have a spare room that would be suitable for her either, so I just tried this idea figuring if it didn't work who cares, as I would use the x-pen when traveling anyways. Chloe has never tried to jump it or climb it, she is actually afraid of the baby gates we have so I feel ok with her being in there.

Good luck!


----------



## storysunfolding (Aug 26, 2008)

why would this be a bad idea? She's house trained, I just wanted to give her more room to play with her toys (buster cube, Dog pull etc) while I'm away


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

storysunfolding said:


> why would this be a bad idea? She's house trained, I just wanted to give her more room to play with her toys (buster cube, Dog pull etc) while I'm away



I think it's a great idea! Some people either use an x-pen or just section off part of their kitchen or laundry room with gates to allow the dog more room to play.

We put puppy pads/newspaper in one corner of our dog's area just in case. It saved my sanity! You gradually allow them more space as they become more reliable. With mine, once they hit 6-7 months I'd give them the run of the house for short periods of time...gradually increasing the amount of time.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

storysunfolding said:


> why would this be a bad idea? She's house trained, I just wanted to give her more room to play with her toys (buster cube, Dog pull etc) while I'm away



It's a great idea. Keeps her safe and your house safe. It's what I've done in the past and will be doing again. If this was a perfect world we'd all have someone to stay home all day with our dogs but most of us don't have that option. We just have to do the best we can and do what we need to to keep our canine kids safe and healthy.


----------

